# Allan al PSG, è fatta



## Willy Wonka (24 Gennaio 2019)

Come riportato da Carlo Alvino, è fatta per la cessione del brasiliano Allan al PSG. Nella notte si è trovata la quadra dell'operazione che supera i 100 milioni di valutazione totale.
Allan ha svuotato l'armadietto a Castel Volturno ed è pronto a volare a Parigi.

Il Mattino: negli ultimi giorni si è creato un vero e proprio asse tra De Laurentiis ed Al Thani con accordi commerciali tra le loro aziende e fondi di investimento che esulano strettamente dal calcio. rimanendo al pallone, non solo Allan a gennaio raggiungerà il PSG, ma molto probabilmente anche Koulibaly, però quest'ultimo in estate.


----------



## Willy Wonka (24 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Alvino, è fatta per la cessione del brasiliano Allan al PSG. Nella notte si è trovata la quadra dell'operazione che supera i 100 milioni di valutazione totale.
> Allan ha svuotato l'armadietto a Castel Volturno ed è pronto a volare a Parigi.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



Tuttosport: tra le modalità di pagamento di Allan ci sarà anche una sponsorizzazione di Qatar Airways al posto di Lete come nuovo main sponsor del Napoli. De Laurentiis ha voluto venire incontro al PSG, ponendo però questa richiesta come obbligatoria per consentire alla cessione. Perché? Perché Se Laurentiis, e lo aveva già capito in estate quando ingaggiò Ancelotti, teme fortemente di rimanere fuori dal giro della SuperLega nei prossimi anni e vuole a tutti i costi internazionalizzare il brand Napoli, e questo passa anche da tali sponsorizzazioni.


----------



## Black (24 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Alvino, è fatta per la cessione del brasiliano Allan al PSG. Nella notte si è trovata la quadra dell'operazione che supera i 100 milioni di valutazione totale.
> Allan ha svuotato l'armadietto a Castel Volturno ed è pronto a volare a Parigi.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



colpaccio del Napoli. 100M valutazione assurda, PSG si è fatto spennare


----------



## bmb (24 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Alvino, è fatta per la cessione del brasiliano Allan al PSG. Nella notte si è trovata la quadra dell'operazione che supera i 100 milioni di valutazione totale.
> Allan ha svuotato l'armadietto a Castel Volturno ed è pronto a volare a Parigi.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



Che buffonata.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Alvino, è fatta per la cessione del brasiliano Allan al PSG. Nella notte si è trovata la quadra dell'operazione che supera i 100 milioni di valutazione totale.
> Allan ha svuotato l'armadietto a Castel Volturno ed è pronto a volare a Parigi.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



Che Robe.. Barella va al Napoli 
se nn a Gennaio ad Agosto 
sicuro ma sicuro sicuro


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> colpaccio del Napoli. 100M valutazione assurda, PSG si è fatto spennare



e no! c e scritto SUPERA


----------



## Raryof (24 Gennaio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Che Robe.. Barella va al Napoli
> se nn a Gennaio ad Agosto
> sicuro ma sicuro sicuro



A 'sto punto credo ci vada già ora.


----------



## Gas (24 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Alvino, è fatta per la cessione del brasiliano Allan al PSG. Nella notte si è trovata la quadra dell'operazione che supera i 100 milioni di valutazione totale.
> Allan ha svuotato l'armadietto a Castel Volturno ed è pronto a volare a Parigi.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



Comunque non capisco per quale motivo tutti i club riescono a vendere i loro giocatori per prezzi pazzeschi mentre i nostri vengono sempre valutati noccioline.


----------



## Pampu7 (24 Gennaio 2019)

assurdo


----------



## Black (24 Gennaio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> e no! c e scritto SUPERA



hai ragione... ancora più assurdo allora



Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Che Robe.. Barella va al Napoli
> se nn a Gennaio ad Agosto
> sicuro ma sicuro sicuro



praticamente sicuro. Probabile già a Gennaio


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> A 'sto punto credo ci vada già ora.



il Ragazzo ha detto che non ci pensa nemmeno 
vuole abbandonare al massimo ad Agosto 
facendo un discorso di crescita personale calcistica 
e x me se fa questi ragionamenti è un buon segno 
Giovane ma ragiona da professionista 

poi se il Cagliari insiste x forza di cose penso vada 
alla fine si alza sempre asticella ma secondo me 
non se ne preoccupa xkè una grande arriva x forza


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Alvino, è fatta per la cessione del brasiliano Allan al PSG. Nella notte si è trovata la quadra dell'operazione che supera i 100 milioni di valutazione totale.
> Allan ha svuotato l'armadietto a Castel Volturno ed è pronto a volare a Parigi.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



Il FPF lo fa il PSG.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Alvino, è fatta per la cessione del brasiliano Allan al PSG. Nella notte si è trovata la quadra dell'operazione che supera i 100 milioni di valutazione totale.
> Allan ha svuotato l'armadietto a Castel Volturno ed è pronto a volare a Parigi.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



Poi domandiamoci come mai la Juve con metà del budget allestisce una squadra migliore delle altre..finché sti fessi buttano 100 passa milioni per un medianaccio che non sposta una fava...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> Comunque non capisco per quale motivo tutti i club riescono a vendere i loro giocatori per prezzi pazzeschi mentre i nostri vengono sempre valutati noccioline.



Beh, non so se hai seguito il Napoli quest anno, Allan sta facendo una stagione assurda. Con i PSG si è mangiato da solo il centrocampo dei parigini. Queste cose incidono.
Detto ciò, Allan è un pò come Naingollan, tanto devastante quando è al top fisicamente, quanto inutile quando il fisico cala. E' un giocatore che ja ancora 3-4 stagioni al top. A quella cifra il Napoli fa benissimo a venderlo anche se la perdita tecnica è enorme.
Ma tanto la Juve non la prende, al quarto posto arriva comunque e dalla champions è già fuori.
Tanto vale pensare al futuro.


----------



## koti (24 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Alvino, è fatta per la cessione del brasiliano Allan al PSG. Nella notte si è trovata la quadra dell'operazione che supera i 100 milioni di valutazione totale.
> Allan ha svuotato l'armadietto a Castel Volturno ed è pronto a volare a Parigi.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



100 milioni per un mediano 28enne con una presenza in nazionale, siamo alla follia. E poi sento pure dire che 35 milioni per un 23enne vice capocannoniere della serie A sono troppi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Poi domandiamoci come mai la Juve con metà del budget allestisce una squadra migliore delle altre..finché sti fessi buttano 100 passa milioni per un medianaccio che non sposta una fava...



prezzo esagerato 
ma che non sposta una fava no 
in Champions in alcune partite 
sembrava ci fossero in campo 5 Allan


----------



## Schism75 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> Comunque non capisco per quale motivo tutti i club riescono a vendere i loro giocatori per prezzi pazzeschi mentre i nostri vengono sempre valutati noccioline.



Noi purtroppo paghiamo questi anni di magra a livello competitivo, sia internazionale che nazionale. Il Napoli sono diverse stagioni che è li a lottare per il campionato e a dare molto fastidio alle big di europa. Noi fatichiamo con il Dudelange in casa, difficile considerare i giocatori così competitivi. Sono sicuro che se Suso giocasse al Napoli, lo venderebbero a 120 mln. Perchè molto probabilmnete farebbe bella figura contro il Liverpool o il PSG in Champions.


----------



## Willy Wonka (24 Gennaio 2019)

Il Mattino: negli ultimi giorni si è creato un vero e proprio asse tra De Laurentiis ed Al Thani con accordi commerciali tra le loro aziende e fondi di investimento che esulano strettamente dal calcio. rimanendo al pallone, non solo Allan a gennaio raggiungerà il PSG, ma molto probabilmente anche Koulibaly, però quest'ultimo in estate.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> prezzo esagerato
> ma che non sposta una fava no
> in Champions in alcune partite
> sembrava ci fossero in campo 5 Allan



Per 100 milioni le partite le devi far vincere, non essere utile in campo..

Ragazzi, non so se stiamo perdendo di vista lo scopo di questo sport..Allan non ti fa vincere champions, non ti fa vincere campionati fa fatica a farti vincere delle partite...


----------



## Kdkobain (24 Gennaio 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> Comunque non capisco per quale motivo tutti i club riescono a vendere i loro giocatori per prezzi pazzeschi mentre i nostri vengono sempre valutati noccioline.



Perchè i nostri valgono effettivamente noccioline anche a causa dei "brillanti" risultati degli ultimi anni. Considera anche che è solo dalla gestione cinese che abbiamo effettivamente una rosa di proprietà da valorizzare. 
Più nel dettaglio Allan è uno dei centrocampisti più completi della nostra serie A, una mezzala fisica che fa comodo a tanti club ed è nel punto più alto della sua carriera.


----------



## juventino (24 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Alvino, è fatta per la cessione del brasiliano Allan al PSG. Nella notte si è trovata la quadra dell'operazione che supera i 100 milioni di valutazione totale.
> Allan ha svuotato l'armadietto a Castel Volturno ed è pronto a volare a Parigi.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



Se le condizioni sono queste è giusto vendere Allan. Tanto Barella (che a questo punto è scontato vada a Napoli) ha tranquillamente il potenziale del brasiliano.


----------



## Aron (24 Gennaio 2019)

Mi ricordo che a momenti impazzivo (si fa per dire...Lungi da me stare male per il calcio), e come me molti tifosi, a vedere il Milan che snobbava Allan quand'era all'Udinese. Eppure si sapeva e si vedeva che Allan si sarebbe affermato come uno dei migliori nel suo ruolo. 

Milan e Inter hanno dormito completamente su questo giocatore.


----------



## Aron (24 Gennaio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se le condizioni sono queste è giusto vendere Allan. Tanto Barella (che a questo punto è scontato vada a Napoli) ha tranquillamente il potenziale del brasiliano.



Con questi soldi si prendono anche Lozano.


----------



## juventino (24 Gennaio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Con questi soldi si prendono anche Lozano.



Molto probabile, anche perché Callejon e Mertens iniziano ad avere una certa età.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Il Mattino: negli ultimi giorni si è creato un vero e proprio asse tra De Laurentiis ed Al Thani con accordi commerciali tra le loro aziende e fondi di investimento che esulano strettamente dal calcio. rimanendo al pallone, non solo Allan a gennaio raggiungerà il PSG, ma molto probabilmente anche Koulibaly, però quest'ultimo in estate.



AHAHHAHAH!!! La nuova frontiera per aggirare il fpf..al PSG hanno una fantasia incredibile...

A sto punto Elliott non ha qualche fondo nero in paradisi fiscali da cui far passare i soldi?

Tipo andiamo a prendere uno da 50 milioni e facciamo 30 effettivi e 20 li facciamo arrivare da altre parti..


----------



## Moffus98 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Alvino, è fatta per la cessione del brasiliano Allan al PSG. Nella notte si è trovata la quadra dell'operazione che supera i 100 milioni di valutazione totale.
> Allan ha svuotato l'armadietto a Castel Volturno ed è pronto a volare a Parigi.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



E il FPF esiste? Ahahahha che buffonata.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> Comunque non capisco per quale motivo tutti i club riescono a vendere i loro giocatori per prezzi pazzeschi mentre i nostri vengono sempre valutati noccioline.



Perchè sono scarsi e vengono da anni di settimi/sesti posti o da eliminazioni in EL contro Olympiakos e Betis.
Il Napoli è sempre tra le prime 3 e fa stabilmente la Champions League.


----------



## Aron (24 Gennaio 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> E il FPF esiste? Ahahahha che buffonata.



esiste a chi gli fa comodo usarlo come zavorra


----------



## Aron (24 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per 100 milioni le partite le devi far vincere, non essere utile in campo..
> 
> Ragazzi, non so se stiamo perdendo di vista lo scopo di questo sport..Allan non ti fa vincere champions, non ti fa vincere campionati fa fatica a farti vincere delle partite...



Allan è uno di quelli che quando non c'è, te ne accorgi.
Non ti fa vincere le partite tanto quanto non te le faceva vincere Desailly. 

Discorso a parte per il prezzo. Abbiamo raggiunto cifre folli? Sicuramente. 
C'è il rischio che prima o poi scoppi la bolla, ma da quel che so i club più importanti pensano di tamponare gli effetti con l'instaurazione della Super Lega (con o senza Uefa, e integrandola o non integrandola nella Champions).


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Allan è uno di quelli che quando non c'è, te ne accorgi.
> Non ti fa vincere le partite tanto quanto non te le faceva vincere Desailly.
> 
> Discorso a parte per il prezzo. Abbiamo raggiunto cifre folli? Sicuramente.
> C'è il rischio che prima o poi scoppi la bolla, ma da quel che so i club più importanti pensano di tamponare gli effetti con l'instaurazione della Super Lega (con o senza Uefa, e integrandola o non integrandola nella Champions).



Se il PSG non ha ancora raggiunto una sola semifinale di champions dopo 9 anni di spese folli forse sarebbe ora iniziassero a chiedersi il perché...se perdi a ZERO Rabiot e prendi a 100 Allan poi è chiaro che la Juve o chi per lei ti piscerà in testa


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Tuttosport: tra le modalità di pagamento di Allan ci sarà anche una sponsorizzazione di Qatar Airways al posto di Lete come nuovo main sponsor del Napoli. De Laurentiis ha voluto venire incontro al PSG, ponendo però questa richiesta come obbligatoria per consentire alla cessione. Perché? Perché Se Laurentiis, e lo aveva già capito in estate quando ingaggiò Ancelotti, teme fortemente di rimanere fuori dal giro della SuperLega nei prossimi anni e vuole a tutti i costi internazionalizzare il brand Napoli, e questo passa anche da tali sponsorizzazioni.



Non so se vi è chiaro che questa un altra volta una presa per il C alla UEFA e al suo ridicolo Fpf


----------



## Goro (24 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Tuttosport: tra le modalità di pagamento di Allan ci sarà anche una sponsorizzazione di Qatar Airways al posto di Lete come nuovo main sponsor del Napoli. De Laurentiis ha voluto venire incontro al PSG, ponendo però questa richiesta come obbligatoria per consentire alla cessione. Perché? Perché Se Laurentiis, e lo aveva già capito in estate quando ingaggiò Ancelotti, teme fortemente di rimanere fuori dal giro della SuperLega nei prossimi anni e vuole a tutti i costi internazionalizzare il brand Napoli, e questo passa anche da tali sponsorizzazioni.



Guardalo come è preoccupato, il DeLa


----------



## Aron (24 Gennaio 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> Guardalo come è preoccupato, il DeLa



A Tuttosport non so cosa si siano bevuti, perché il Napoli fuori dalla Super Lega non si può sentire.


----------



## Aron (24 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se il PSG non ha ancora raggiunto una sola semifinale di champions dopo 9 anni di spese folli forse sarebbe ora iniziassero a chiedersi il perché...se perdi a ZERO Rabiot e prendi a 100 Allan poi è chiaro che la Juve o chi per lei ti piscerà in testa



I club francesi avevano più possibilità di vincere la Coppa dei Campioni quando vi partecipavano solo le vincenti del campionato e quando i vivai e i giocatori nazionali contavano molto di più.
Ora che questa caratteristica è venuta meno, a cui si sommano la bassa competitività del campionato francese e una tradizione/storia che nessun club transalpino può comparare rispetto a quelli che giocano in leghe più importanti, perfino per un PSG ricchissimo diventa un'impresa molto dura arrivare alla vittoria della Champions.

È uno dei motivi per cui la proprietà del PSG preme per la Super Lega.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Gennaio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> I club francesi avevano più possibilità di vincere la Coppa dei Campioni quando vi partecipavano solo le vincenti del campionato e quando i vivai e i giocatori nazionali contavano molto di più.
> Ora che questa caratteristica è venuta meno, a cui si sommano la bassa competitività del campionato francese e una tradizione/storia che nessun club transalpino può comparare rispetto a quelli che giocano in leghe più importanti, perfino per un PSG ricchissimo diventa un'impresa molto dura arrivare alla vittoria della Champions.
> 
> È uno dei motivi per cui la proprietà del PSG preme per la Super Lega.



Concordo. Il problema è la UEFA che in tutto questo rimane tagliata fuori per via delle sue ridicole regole. 

Se vogliono evitare la morte oramai imminente devono liberare le briglie del Fpf anche in modo formale altrimenti continueremo con questa pagliacciata delle finte sponsorizzazioni. 

D'altronde l'hanno fatto con Mbappè e Neymar e lo fanno anche con Allan. E fanno bene se nessuno gli dice niente.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se il PSG non ha ancora raggiunto una sola semifinale di champions dopo 9 anni di spese folli forse sarebbe ora iniziassero a chiedersi il perché...se perdi a ZERO Rabiot e prendi a 100 Allan poi è chiaro che la Juve o chi per lei ti piscerà in testa



già la Juve mi sembra esempio perfetto 
con i vari Pogba Pirlo Tevez ha fatto collezioni di Champions


----------



## uolfetto (24 Gennaio 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> Comunque non capisco per quale motivo tutti i club riescono a vendere i loro giocatori per prezzi pazzeschi mentre i nostri vengono sempre valutati noccioline.



perchè se la squadra non fa risultati da anni, se i giocatori non hanno la platea della champions o almeno dell'europa league (dove noi abbiamo rimediato una figuraccia) è impossibile che si valorizzino.


----------



## jacky (24 Gennaio 2019)

Non è quello che serve al Psg che già stravince in carrozza la Ligue1 e non gli serve di certo Allan per fare il salto in Champions.
Soldi buttati.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> già la Juve mi sembra esempio perfetto
> con i vari Pogba Pirlo Tevez ha fatto collezioni di Champions



Intanto loro due finali le hanno raggiunte..come anche l'Atletico...o il Liverpool...aspettiamo PSG e City coi loro mille mila miliardi gettati nel gabinetto..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Intanto loro due finali le hanno raggiunte..come anche l'Atletico...o il Liverpool...aspettiamo PSG e City coi loro mille mila miliardi gettati nel gabinetto..



si ma si dimentica sempre com'è. 
tutti dietro e contropiedi con un livello di cinismo pazzesco 

infatti nelle Finali non ci riesci a far quel tipo di calcio (catenaccio massiccio)
troppa pressione.. e giocano un tempo 
col Barca se non scivolavano sempre i loro giocatori 
ne prendevano a palate per esempio

e comunque sia PSG che Juve in questa gestione 
finale e non finale contano sempre 0 Champions
non si stava parlando di risultati? 
perché alla fine chi ride è sempre quello che la alza 
a fatica la gente si ricorda chi era andato in semifinale e Finale tot anni 

esempio chi l'ha vinta 13 anni fa? chi l'ha persa? 
Quali erano le squadre arrivate in Semifinale?


----------



## hsl (24 Gennaio 2019)

> tuttosport: Tra le modalità di pagamento di allan ci sarà anche una sponsorizzazione di qatar airways al posto di lete come nuovo main sponsor del napoli.



che marciume.


----------



## Boomer (24 Gennaio 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> Comunque non capisco per quale motivo tutti i club riescono a vendere i loro giocatori per prezzi pazzeschi mentre i nostri vengono sempre valutati noccioline.



Perchè il Napoli fa performance notevoli in Europa e arriva nelle top 3 da anni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> si ma si dimentica sempre com'è.
> tutti dietro e contropiedi con un livello di cinismo pazzesco
> 
> infatti nelle Finali non ci riesci a far quel tipo di calcio (catenaccio massiccio)
> ...



Io le finaliste me le ricordo...ricordo il valencia di cooper sfortunato con Bayern e travolto dal real..ricordo il Leverkusen di Ballack o il Bayern sconfitto dallo UTD..insomma..io credo che le finaliste siano comunque degne di essere ricordate..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Alvino, è fatta per la cessione del brasiliano Allan al PSG. Nella notte si è trovata la quadra dell'operazione che supera i 100 milioni di valutazione totale.
> Allan ha svuotato l'armadietto a Castel Volturno ed è pronto a volare a Parigi.
> 
> Il Mattino: negli ultimi giorni si è creato un vero e proprio asse tra De Laurentiis ed Al Thani con accordi commerciali tra le loro aziende e fondi di investimento che esulano strettamente dal calcio. rimanendo al pallone, non solo Allan a gennaio raggiungerà il PSG, ma molto probabilmente anche Koulibaly, però quest'ultimo in estate.


Allan è forte ma DeLa ci ha visto giusto.


----------



## Garrincha (24 Gennaio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> A Tuttosport non so cosa si siano bevuti, perché il Napoli fuori dalla Super Lega non si può sentire.



Se guardano al prestigio storico ignorando il ivello attuale Napoli e Roma non ci sono, dipende quanto grande sarà questa superlega e quante nazioni comprenderà


----------



## vannu994 (24 Gennaio 2019)

De Laurentis vende Sempre Sempre Sempre Bene. 60 Milioni Jorginho, 100 Milioni Allan + Sponsorizzazione Qatar Airways, Altrettanti Milioni per Koulibaly. Mettici che a Natale riesce a fare anche Natale a Doha ed ha azzeccato tutto. Grazie ad un allenatore che ha pagato 2 milioni a stagione praticamente...


----------



## zamp2010 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Non si poteva dire di no.

Come sponsor quanti soldi cacciano per il Napoli?


----------



## danjr (24 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Alvino, è fatta per la cessione del brasiliano Allan al PSG. Nella notte si è trovata la quadra dell'operazione che supera i 100 milioni di valutazione totale.
> Allan ha svuotato l'armadietto a Castel Volturno ed è pronto a volare a Parigi.
> 
> Il Mattino: negli ultimi giorni si è creato un vero e proprio asse tra De Laurentiis ed Al Thani con accordi commerciali tra le loro aziende e fondi di investimento che esulano strettamente dal calcio. rimanendo al pallone, non solo Allan a gennaio raggiungerà il PSG, ma molto probabilmente anche Koulibaly, però quest'ultimo in estate.



non ha alcun senso, vale si e no la metà


----------



## Jino (24 Gennaio 2019)

Comunque Allan è un giocatore fantastico, fa un lavoro oscuro che non risalto tanto, ma è eccezionale. Detto questo non si può dire no ad offerte simili, e pure il nostro futuro prossimo dev'sser questo, riuscire a valorizzare calciatori a tal punto da rivenderli a peso d'oro, solo cosi si può investire ancora di più e crescere.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> E il FPF esiste? Ahahahha che buffonata.



non si può aggirare.............

ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se il PSG non ha ancora raggiunto una sola semifinale di champions dopo 9 anni di spese folli forse sarebbe ora iniziassero a chiedersi il perché...se perdi a ZERO Rabiot e prendi a 100 Allan poi è chiaro che la Juve o chi per lei ti piscerà in testa



ba ma a chi piscia in testa la juve? che le 2 finali che ha fatto ha preso rumbe supersoniche... che ci è arrivata solo perchè ha incontrato gli scarti nel suo cammino... non so...


----------



## Maximo (24 Gennaio 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> Comunque non capisco per quale motivo tutti i club riescono a vendere i loro giocatori per prezzi pazzeschi mentre i nostri vengono sempre valutati noccioline.



Purtroppo la discriminante è la partecipazione alla CL.

Comunque buon per noi l'assenza di Allan in vista del doppio confronto con il Napoli.


----------



## Garrincha (24 Gennaio 2019)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Purtroppo la discriminante è la partecipazione alla CL.
> 
> Comunque buon per noi l'assenza di Allan in vista del doppio confronto con il Napoli.



La Champions vuol dire poco se Barella va via a 50 milioni o Piatek a 35, il Milan gioca male, nessuno si mette in luce con continuità ma a sprazzi, questo fa la differenza, chi vale 50 milioni nel Milan? Nessuno ha dimostrato di valere quelle cifre, neanche Suso che si prende troppe pause in una stagione, uno può pagare la clausola giusto perché pensa che estrapolato dal contesto possa rendere molto di più


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (24 Gennaio 2019)

Seriamente 100 milioni?


----------



## Raryof (24 Gennaio 2019)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Purtroppo la discriminante è la partecipazione alla CL.
> 
> Comunque buon per noi l'assenza di Allan in vista del doppio confronto con il Napoli.



Ma è certa 'sta cosa? non ci sarà contro di noi?


----------



## Maximo (24 Gennaio 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> La Champions vuol dire poco se Barella va via a 50 milioni o Piatek a 35, il Milan gioca male, nessuno si mette in luce con continuità ma a sprazzi, questo fa la differenza, chi vale 50 milioni nel Milan? Nessuno ha dimostrato di valere quelle cifre, neanche Suso che si prende troppe pause in una stagione, uno può pagare la clausola giusto perché pensa che estrapolato dal contesto possa rendere molto di più



Beh non sarei così drastico, anche la nostra squadra ha dei pezzi pregiati, vuoi dirmi che un giocatore come Romagnoli non valga 50 mln?
Il prezzo come sempre lo fa il mercato, ma un conto è mettere in mostra i propri giocatori nella vetrina europea, un altro è farlo in quella italiana. Poi chiaro ogni squadra europea ha i propri osservatori nei maggiori campionati europei e quindi sono conosciuti e valutati anche giocatori che militano in squadre che non giocano la CL, ci mancherebbe. Sulle valutazioni dei giocatori fatte dai presidenti che ne detengono il cartellino andrei invece più cauto, perchè per due partite buone di un loro giocatore chiedono spesso cifre fuori mercato. Abbiamo visto dove gioca oggi Mr. 100 mln Belotti, ad esempio.


----------



## Jino (24 Gennaio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non si può aggirare.............
> 
> ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah



Sai cosa? Quelli del PSG sono all'avanguardia per trovare escamotage. Ad esempio le loro sponsorizzazioni fittizie fatte in casa ora sono vietate e considerate doping, però intanto per qualche sessione di mercato se la sono spassata a farsi auto sponsorizzazioni da 400mln di euro.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Gennaio 2019)

ma è ufficiale adesso?


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Gennaio 2019)

giocherà sabato poi se ne andrà.

taaaaaaaaaaaaaakkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Gennaio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> giocherà sabato poi se ne andrà.
> 
> taaaaaaaaaaaaaakkkkkkkkkkk



Hanno detto che ha dei problemi alla schiena 
ma x me il problema sarebbe perdere quei 100 passa mln  x un infortunio


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Gennaio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ba ma a chi piscia in testa la juve? che le 2 finali che ha fatto ha preso rumbe supersoniche... che ci è arrivata solo perchè ha incontrato gli scarti nel suo cammino... non so...



Continuiamo a raccontarci sta favola...


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Continuiamo a raccontarci sta favola...



per la legge dei grandi numeri prima o poi la vincerà, va ti ricordo che sono 23 anni di astinenza. partecipando quasi tutti gli anni.
quest'anno da grandi favoriti sarebbero usciti con lo UTD negli scontri diretti.
l'anno scorso hanno faticato col tottenham. vincono il girone 1 volta su 5. potrei continuare all'infinito. 

il PSG in una eliminazione diretta coi ladri se la giocherebbe alla grande


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Gennaio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ba ma a chi piscia in testa la juve? che le 2 finali che ha fatto ha preso rumbe supersoniche... che ci è arrivata solo perchè ha incontrato gli scarti nel suo cammino... non so...



Non voglio difendere i gobbi, ma gli scarti che hanno eliminato in semifinale sono proprio Real e Barça.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Alvino, è fatta per la cessione del brasiliano Allan al PSG. Nella notte si è trovata la quadra dell'operazione che supera i 100 milioni di valutazione totale.
> Allan ha svuotato l'armadietto a Castel Volturno ed è pronto a volare a Parigi.
> 
> Il Mattino: negli ultimi giorni si è creato un vero e proprio asse tra De Laurentiis ed Al Thani con accordi commerciali tra le loro aziende e fondi di investimento che esulano strettamente dal calcio. rimanendo al pallone, non solo Allan a gennaio raggiungerà il PSG, ma molto probabilmente anche Koulibaly, però quest'ultimo in estate.



Alla fine i soldi sporchi vanno ripuliti e, nonostante l'ipocrisia di facciata, quando sono tanti anno gola a tutti.

Operazione sporca, non mi vengono in mente altri aggettivi, che col calcio ha poco o nulla a che fare.

Alla fine della fiera i soldi del Qatar piacciono a tutti, Uefa inclusa. Il resto viene in secondo piano soprattutto il "come" vengano prodotti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Gennaio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> per la legge dei grandi numeri prima o poi la vincerà, va ti ricordo che sono 23 anni di astinenza. partecipando quasi tutti gli anni.
> quest'anno da grandi favoriti sarebbero usciti con lo UTD negli scontri diretti.
> l'anno scorso hanno faticato col tottenham. vincono il girone 1 volta su 5. potrei continuare all'infinito.
> 
> il PSG in una eliminazione diretta coi ladri se la giocherebbe alla grande



Il PSG l'anno scorso è stato preso a randellate da un Real in ciabatte..l'anno prima ne hanno presi 5 o 6 al camp nou..
Io figuracce simili della Juve non ne ricordo..


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Gennaio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non voglio difendere i gobbi, ma gli scarti che hanno eliminato in semifinale sono proprio Real e Barça.



il barcellona era in un periodo che perdeva anche col levante, era i 4i se non sbaglio. porto, barcellona e monaco si sono fatti..

2 anni prima real, monaco, e borussia. non il borussia forte ma quello che si è preso 33 punti dal bayern arrivando 7o....

io non mi ricordo grandi imprese, se non buttar fuori il real per il rotto della cuffia. mi sembrano troppo pompati. poi ripeto prima o poi ce la faranno, ma dire che pisciano in testa a qualcuno......


----------



## Manue (25 Gennaio 2019)

Allan è fortissimo, non raccontiamoci favole.
Lo avrei voluto al Milan, insieme a Savic.

100 milioni li vale eccome, dobbiamo renderci conto che il listino prezzi non è più quello che abbiamo in mente, 
è quello giusto.

Il vero affare l'ha fatto la Juventus comprando l'industria Ronaldo per 100 milioni, quando solo per quello che ti porta come entrate sarebbe dovuto costare almeno 200.

Allan a 100, è il suo giusto prezzo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il PSG l'anno scorso è stato preso a randellate da un Real in ciabatte..l'anno prima ne hanno presi 5 o 6 al camp nou..
> Io figuracce simili della Juve non ne ricordo..



no no no calma... a parte sta storia delle ciabatte, che nessuno va a giocare gli 8i in ciabatte....
le partite tra real e psg sono state entrambe equilibratissime e decise da episodi (anche arbitrali), semmai in ciabatte il real l'ha giocata al ritorno con la juve forte dello 0-3.
sta jue s'è fatta un nome solo per quella partita al bernabeu nata probabilmente da coincidenze fortunose

il psg ne ha presi 6 dal barca che giocava in 14. 3 negli ultimi 5 minuti.

la juve 3 in casa dal real. be.... e ancora vincevano 0-2 a monaco e han perso 4-2. e ne han presi 4 in finale l'anno dopo. 
4 in finale li ha dati via solo il milan se togli gli anni 50 .. se non sono figuracce....


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Gennaio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Allan è fortissimo, non raccontiamoci favole.
> Lo avrei voluto al Milan, insieme a Savic.
> 
> 100 milioni li vale eccome, dobbiamo renderci conto che il listino prezzi non è più quello che abbiamo in mente,
> ...



l'affare di CR7 lo valuteremo a partire dall'anno prossimo. perchè già quest'anno in campo non da quello che costa... vedremo. 
poi ha sempre problemi con la giustizia, occhio lui è tutto immagine, è un attimo prenderla dove non batte il sole


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Gennaio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Allan è fortissimo, non raccontiamoci favole.
> Lo avrei voluto al Milan, insieme a Savic.
> 
> 100 milioni li vale eccome, dobbiamo renderci conto che il listino prezzi non è più quello che abbiamo in mente,
> ...



Ronaldo è costa 380 milioni, ma potrebbe facilmente superare i 400. Grande affare lo vedremo. Secondo me assolutamente no e se ne pentiranno. 

Allan 100 milioni è fuori dal mondo, sebbene parliamo di un grande giocatore. Ripeto, per me questa trattativa non ha nulla a che fare con valutazioni tecniche.


----------



## jacky (25 Gennaio 2019)

Per me altro che fatta.
Nessuno gli dà 100 milioni, neanche 80 neanche 70.
È De Laurentis che vuole vendere e sta mettendo in ballo queste voci.
D'altronde è uscito dalla Champions, il pubblico si sta allontanando (19.000 spett. contro la Lazio) e gli ingaggi di KK, Insigne, etc sono belli pesanti.
Ha stranamente fatto partire la campagna abbonamenti perché ha bisogno di soldi.

Poi potrei sbagliarmi, ma 100 non li vede e per me lo vende pure a 65 milioni. Vedremo.


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Gennaio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> no no no calma... a parte sta storia delle ciabatte, che nessuno va a giocare gli 8i in ciabatte....
> le partite tra real e psg sono state entrambe equilibratissime e decise da episodi (anche arbitrali), semmai in ciabatte il real l'ha giocata al ritorno con la juve forte dello 0-3.
> sta jue s'è fatta un nome solo per quella partita al bernabeu nata probabilmente da coincidenze fortunose
> 
> ...



Si veramente, sta storia delle "ciabatte" è totalmente fuori luogo, soprattutto per la partita in questione. Ma tant è, questo è il gergo che si usa ora giustificare le vittorie/sconfitte. Tutti in ciabatte.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Gennaio 2019)

jacky ha scritto:


> Per me altro che fatta.
> Nessuno gli dà 100 milioni, neanche 80 neanche 70.
> È De Laurentis che vuole vendere e sta mettendo in ballo queste voci.
> D'altronde è uscito dalla Champions, il pubblico si sta allontanando (19.000 spett. contro la Lazio) e gli ingaggi di KK, Insigne, etc sono belli pesanti.
> ...



Pensavo la stessa cosa. Anche perché il PSG ha praticamente preso Paredes per 47 milioni.

Staremo a vedere.


----------



## jacky (25 Gennaio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Pensavo la stessa cosa. Anche perché il PSG ha praticamente preso Paredes per 47 milioni.
> 
> Staremo a vedere.



Anche perché se non lo vende deve raddoppiare lo stipendio se non vuole perdere un 28enne compiuti a poco e nulla vista l'età.

A Napoli si lamentano tanto ma quando devono muovere le notizie sono capaci... eccome!


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Gennaio 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Carlo Alvino, è fatta per la cessione del brasiliano Allan al PSG. Nella notte si è trovata la quadra dell'operazione che supera i 100 milioni di valutazione totale.
> Allan ha svuotato l'armadietto a Castel Volturno ed è pronto a volare a Parigi.
> 
> Il Mattino: negli ultimi giorni si è creato un vero e proprio asse tra De Laurentiis ed Al Thani con accordi commerciali tra le loro aziende e fondi di investimento che esulano strettamente dal calcio. rimanendo al pallone, non solo Allan a gennaio raggiungerà il PSG, ma molto probabilmente anche Koulibaly, però quest'ultimo in estate.



Chissà come l'avrà presa la piazza.
Operazione comunque geniale da parte del napoli, a parte la formula che è losca e mette di mezzo interessi personali e raggira le regole del fpf.
Allan oggi ha 28 anni ma guardandolo giocare ho come la sensazione che i km percorsi inizino a pesare nel suo motore.
Certamente oggi il giocatore è nella maturità calcistica sotto tutti gli aspetti ma credo come brillantezza, forza , potenza, intensità sia iniziata la parabola discendente.
Operazione che paragonerei alla cessione di vidal dalla juve al bayern monaco : venduto dopo che per anni e anni ha percorso km su km.


----------

